# Introducing Stetson :)



## WashingtonCowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Only 10 days until he gets here!


----------



## MountainWoman (Sep 20, 2012)

I can see why you were excited. Congratulations on your most beautiful boy.


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2012)

What a handsome boy, and I love that name





Congratulations


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 20, 2012)

Your new boy is handsome. I love bay and white pintos. Just one comment though, if that is your little one on him--please please use a helmet! even for a moment. It would only take a second for the horse to move and unbalance him or for him just to unbalance himself and fall wrong-just to be safe. Love-


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Performancemini said:


> Your new boy is handsome. I love bay and white pintos. Just one comment though, if that is your little one on him--please please use a helmet! even for a moment. It would only take a second for the horse to move and unbalance him or for him just to unbalance himself and fall wrong-just to be safe. Love-


Thanks everyone





And its not my kid, its his current owners kid.


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 21, 2012)

Kind of thought it might be.



And no offense intended in any way.


----------



## Boss Mare (Sep 21, 2012)

It looks like you will have a lot of fun with him. He is one of my favorite colors, congrats.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Sep 21, 2012)

GORGEOUS


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks



From what the owners says his temperament is rock solid, but we will see when he gets here. Spanky has really raised my expectations when it comes to being low-key lol He is one of my favorite colors as well. I LOVE a deep rich bay!



Plus his face is just so smooshable! lol


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Sep 23, 2012)

Sadly, I won't be purchasing him any more. I had a pretty major life upset yesterday/this morning and it just won't be possible.


----------

